# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  NDW-Neue Deutsche Welle

## schiene

Ich zieh mir immer mal wieder die Songs rein.War ne Musik die ich nicht missen möchte und auf jeder Party immer für Stimmung sorgt.

[youtube:2zqosigd]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9q9eD1rzTA[/youtube:2zqosigd]

[youtube:2zqosigd]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah2lDsyJdrk[/youtube:2zqosigd]

[youtube:2zqosigd]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GmkjnL4EYw[/youtube:2zqosigd]

[youtube:2zqosigd]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciTywk5AdKY[/youtube:2zqosigd]

[youtube:2zqosigd]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcI7u2j_xDo[/youtube:2zqosigd]

----------


## schiene

[youtube:3nwd2qnh]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NxxwzG4iVg[/youtube:3nwd2qnh]

*DAF mit einem neu gemachten Videoclip*

[youtube:3nwd2qnh]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olU40fxAXZs[/youtube:3nwd2qnh]

[youtube:3nwd2qnh]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CJnWABnRos[/youtube:3nwd2qnh]

[youtube:3nwd2qnh]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSqdiyg4iAU[/youtube:3nwd2qnh]

----------


## schiene

[youtube:2tggt98b]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDQPVXUegPs[/youtube:2tggt98b]

[youtube:2tggt98b]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_6Tu257ciI[/youtube:2tggt98b]

noch NDW???wohl etwas später!!?????
[youtube:2tggt98b]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ6IlIXT2oo[/youtube:2tggt98b]

[youtube:2tggt98b]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HKasXiuUYM&feature=related[/youtube:2tggt98b]

----------


## Robert

Was ist damit?

[youtube:23qghzsx]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QGccygLPJA[/youtube:23qghzsx]

----------


## Enrico

[youtube:1whopmcd]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F68rgrQfBr4&feature=related[/youtube:1whopmcd]

----------


## TeigerWutz

Habe auch vor wochen bei _YouTube_ ein wenig "gewildert"   :cool:  

 Meine NDW-Liste
_____________________________________

Das ganze geht recht einfach mit dem:

 Free YouTube to MP3 Converter 3.1.5.55



Möcht' ja nicht immer die ganzen clips - Die tonspur genügt!


Schaut halt mal, vllt. koennt ihr dieses prog auch ganz gut gebrauchen.   :Wink:  
Aber aufpassen! Ueberall bei den nichtgewuenschten "beiprogramme" wie _asktoolbar_ od. dergleichen, die haekchen herausnehmen!

TW

----------


## schiene

zum ruterladen von Clips ist es hier wohl am einfachsten
http://www.filsh.net/howto

----------


## TeigerWutz

Einfach und gut ist _filsh_ schon, aber.......

Leider funzen solche onlineprogs nicht so gut, wenn du im fortschrittsland (prathet charoen) sitzt. Ich sogar mit ner salatschuessel!!!

Da ist es besser ein eigenes umwandlungs prog am pc zu haben. Geht naemlich darum, nicht erst 'gereiht' zu werden. Wegen der zeitueberschreitung.  :: 

Nur so mal z.B > http://www.filsh.net/process/dodownload ... 7xgni0h4kh



Gruss  TW

----------


## schiene

[youtube:1hrdvfxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JEJ56Cigb8[/youtube:1hrdvfxo]

[youtube:1hrdvfxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euWqCKR5eGo[/youtube:1hrdvfxo]


[youtube:1hrdvfxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoHgKEK4SJk[/youtube:1hrdvfxo]

[youtube:1hrdvfxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFjXgsCcN9Q&feature=related[/youtube:1hrdvfxo]

----------


## walter

Ihr habt es doch nicht besser verdient. Das war auch Neue Deutsche Welle. 

[youtube:1m90bayl]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbfQU5X2UKk[/youtube:1m90bayl]

----------


## Willi Wacker

@ Teiger

http://free-youtube-to-mp3-converter.softonic.de/

...was mir an diesem Teil auch gefällt :
du kannst viele Videos reinpacken
dann die ganze Schose auf einem mal runterladen...
...und in der Zeit Mittagessen oder sonst was machen   :cool:

----------


## schiene

Nicht direkt NDW aber es passt in die Zeit und war auch nen Knaller
[youtube:3bozjwue]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzRDwu_h7yI&feature=related[/youtube:3bozjwue]

----------


## Enrico

Finde nach all den Jahren ist das auch fast NDW:

[youtube:3dpj7lm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bij_ttM_9ug[/youtube:3dpj7lm0]

----------


## schiene

neeeee,isses nicht....das sind Zicken  ::

----------


## Enrico

Nagut, dann nur eine halt:

[youtube:1oz9y9h3]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RpJqaI3-bg&feature=related[/youtube:1oz9y9h3]

----------


## schiene

Das ist auch ne Zicke welche mich mal ganz blöd angemacht hat als ich noch beim Hessischen Rundfunk gearbeitet habe.Ich fragte sie wo sie hin will und wer sie denn wäre(kannte ich vorher nicht)Die blöde Kuh hat sich daraufhin aufgespielt wie 100 Zicken.

----------


## Enrico

Nagut, dann eben nen Drahtbeen....

[youtube:fd29zpsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGooP3k3SYU&feature=related[/youtube:fd29zpsc]

----------


## Robert

Lindenberg und Setlur sind beide definitiv nicht Teil der NDW, die Setlur gabs da noch nicht 
und Lindenberg gabs da schon zu lange...

Quelle bei Wikipedia

----------


## TeigerWutz

Bruce & Bongo - Geil (1986)

Die Marinas - Fred vom Jupiter.

DÖF - Codo (Düse im Sauseschritt

Extrabreit - Flieger, Grüß mir die Sonne.

Grauzone - Eisbaer

Hubert Kah - Rosemarie

Hubert Kah - Sternenhimmel.

Ideal - Blaue Augen

Ideal - Monotonie (1982)

Joachim Witt - Mädchen Kosmetik

Kiz - Die Sennerin vom Königssee  (1982

Klaus Lage - 1000 Mal berührt

Modo - Eins zwei Polizei

Nena - Leuchtturm (1983)

Nena- 99luft Balons

Nena- Willst du mit mir gehn

Peter Cornelius - Du entschuldige i kenn di (1980)

Peter Schilling - Major Tom.

Spliff - Carbonara (1982)

Spliff - Heut Nacht

Trio - Da Da Da.

UKW - Sommersprossen (1981)

Wobei.._.Klaus Lage - 1000 Mal berührt_...u, ..._Nena- Willst du mit mir gehn_...nicht unbedingt als NDW durchgehen.....passt abba dazu!

Die Setlur, hat robert recht (!), hat nix mit NDW zum schaffen!

----------

